# Chub or Musclechub?



## blubberismanly (Oct 17, 2010)

Okay, first of all, "chub" "musclechub" are terms primarily used by the gay community to describe their beautiful bears. I'm using them here as a matter of convince.

*Chub* refers to big guys with all flab, or little to no definition in their muscles. *fat arms and chubby hands are SO sexy*

*Musclechub* refers to big guys with a lot of definition in their muscles while also having some blubber on their bodies. The majority of ex-jock types fit in this category when they start gaining. *search youtube for caliwrestla...*

The key here is this: do you like all fat everywhere, or visible muscle somewhere on your BHM?

For me, it's totally musclechub. Blubber all over with big strong manly arms. Mmmmm...flabby muscle arms...my favorite!! 

Tell me what you think, people.


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not really sure what I define as, but I have been lifting at the gym for about a month now.


----------



## Esther (Oct 17, 2010)

Definitely musclechub. It doesn't have to be visible (I don't really give a shit about that) but a guy that can throw me around a bit is a bonus.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

Right. Looks like I'm going to have the ditch the weight, build muscle then gain the weight back.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Right. Looks like I'm going to have the ditch the weight, build muscle then gain the weight back.



Or just build muscle under the weight.
Happens to me all the time, and as a woman, it kinda sucks, lol.
But it's not impossible to get the definition without losing weight :happy:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 17, 2010)

I totally voted for chub... 

I mean, I love my guys gigantically fat... and when they're that fat, they have muscles by default. I mean, you gotta be strong to carry around a lot of weight. 

So I think the only way a guy would have chub and no muscle would be a smaller fat guy. 
I mean whether you can see the muscle or not, fat guys must be strong to carry that sexiness. <3


----------



## Esther (Oct 17, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I totally voted for chub...
> 
> I mean, I love my guys gigantically fat... and when they're that fat, they have muscles by default. I mean, you gotta be strong to carry around a lot of weight.
> 
> ...



True! Didn't think about that.


----------



## djudex (Oct 17, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I totally voted for chub...
> 
> I mean, I love my guys gigantically fat... and when they're that fat, they have muscles by default. I mean, you gotta be strong to carry around a lot of weight.
> 
> ...



Truth! My legs and butt muscle mass would be the envy of any 80's infomercial hawkster!


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 17, 2010)

Esther said:


> True! Didn't think about that.



Nor did I.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I totally voted for chub...
> 
> I mean, I love my guys gigantically fat... and when they're that fat, they have muscles by default. I mean, you gotta be strong to carry around a lot of weight.
> 
> ...


Yeah..this best describes my viewpoint too.


----------



## Bearsy (Oct 18, 2010)

I think I'm a musclechub, just for the sole fact that any time I do anything ever I'm lifting nearly 500 pounds. I'm sure if I were to magically drop all of my excess body fat instantly, I'd be very well built. I'd probably have an insane vertical jump too. My calves are solid muscle.


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 18, 2010)

Perhaps the difference between chub and musclechub is the amount of upper body muscle? Sure, any 500 pound guy has to have great leg muscles, but the arms and chest and back may not be as strong, as unless you work out or otherwise use your upper body muscles, they don't grow all that much with added weight.


----------



## Tad (Oct 18, 2010)

fat hiker said:


> Perhaps the difference between chub and musclechub is the amount of upper body muscle? Sure, any 500 pound guy has to have great leg muscles, but the arms and chest and back may not be as strong, as unless you work out or otherwise use your upper body muscles, they don't grow all that much with added weight.



^^^^ that is what I was thinking. Pondering some more, on SSBHM, maybe also the difference in legs strong enough to move you around, versus legs strong enough to move you around fairly easily? (especially when it comes to vertical movements, like standing up, going up stairs, etc) Or another way to look at it again is power to mass?


----------



## Tad (Oct 18, 2010)

doh, forgot to mention in my previous post, and now it is too late to edit it, that it is interesting that although most of the FFA who commented preferred muscle-chub, the actual voting is pretty even. Chub-lovers are shy about it?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 18, 2010)

Tad said:


> doh, forgot to mention in my previous post, and now it is too late to edit it, that it is interesting that although most of the FFA who commented preferred muscle-chub, the actual voting is pretty even. Chub-lovers are shy about it?



Could just be guys screwing the vote.


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 18, 2010)

Tad said:


> doh, forgot to mention in my previous post, and now it is too late to edit it, that it is interesting that although most of the FFA who commented preferred muscle-chub, the actual voting is pretty even. Chub-lovers are shy about it?



I'm not shy about it. Not one bit. I like chub. Chub. That is all.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 18, 2010)

i've got big shoulders and a huge chest, lotta muscle still even though i havnt lifted in years. i have big arms too but not much in the way of definition to them.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 18, 2010)

Musclechub gets me everytime, but chub in the right places gets me as well.:eat2:..anywho, I voted musclechub.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 18, 2010)

You know, whenever there's a poll I always watch my option and urge it to go up. "C'mon, line, you can do it! We can totally beat that other line!"

I'm not competitive.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 18, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You know, whenever there's a poll I always watch my option and urge it to go up. "C'mon, line, you can do it! We can totally beat that other line!"
> 
> I'm not competitive.



I try to save my vote til last, so I am on the winning team.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL, the Price is Right comes to mind...I bet....1 dollar. Playing a game of Plinko is on my bucket list.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 18, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> LOL, the Price is Right comes to mind...I bet....1 dollar. Playing a game of Plinko is on my bucket list.



Closest without going over!


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 18, 2010)

We need to get homemade t-shirts made.


----------



## DemonsDanceAlone (Oct 21, 2010)

I've a teeny bit of muscle in my arms but they're mainly droopy :/

So I'm definitely just chub, albeit small-chub.


----------



## likeitmatters (Oct 21, 2010)

I love a man who is super tall and his upper body is rock hard with a roid gut and about 75lbs of fat added on top of that. nothing more of a turn on to me.


----------



## Melian (Oct 21, 2010)

I eventually voted for "chub," but only because it is a closer definition to what I prefer. 

You know how cats like to jump on people and start kneading? Well, I do that too, haha, so what I really want is a soft, squishy ass and belly on a man - the rest of him could be muscular or whatever, and it makes no difference. As long as I can grab him in the night and sink my fingers (or mouth) into his flabby bits, I am satisfied. And now I am aroused :blush:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 21, 2010)

Melian said:


> I eventually voted for "chub," but only because it is a closer definition to what I prefer.
> 
> You know how cats like to jump on people and start kneading? Well, I do that too, haha, so what I really want is a soft, squishy ass and belly on a man - the rest of him could be muscular or whatever, and it makes no difference. As long as I can grab him in the night and sink my fingers (or mouth) into his flabby bits, I am satisfied. And now I am aroused :blush:



I like the part where you take advantage of me at night When I'm sleeping.


----------



## Melian (Oct 21, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I like the part where you take advantage of me at night When I'm sleeping.



Sleep with one eye open....

And don't turn this into a brown eye joke, Ronin or whoever...lol.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

Melian said:


> Sleep with one eye open....
> 
> And don't turn this into a brown eye joke, Ronin or whoever...lol.



GOSH dammit. She knows me too well.

Without saying ANYTHING about that though, I could say "Gripping your pillow tight." and make the successful double entendre. And I just did.


----------



## Melian (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> GOSH dammit. She knows me too well.
> 
> Without saying ANYTHING about that though, I could say "Gripping your pillow tight." and make the successful double entendre. And I just did.



Love yoooooou.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

Melian said:


> Love yoooooou.



WTF, did your hubby sic a private investigator on us? Or did you film our rendezvous without my knowledge?! 

...I mean...it's w/e though. You're the one that's gotta explain the blonde wig


----------



## Melian (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> WTF, did your hubby sic a private investigator on us? Or did you film our rendezvous without my knowledge?!
> 
> ...I mean...it's w/e though. You're the one that's gotta explain the blonde wig



I'm a natural blonde, actually. Haven't rocked that colour since I was about 17 though, so you've got some explaining to do.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

Melian said:


> I'm a natural blonde, actually. Haven't rocked that colour since I was about 17 though, so you've got some explaining to do.



So I didn't clip my toenails! We've been over this!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 21, 2010)

Melian said:


> Sleep with one eye open....
> 
> And don't turn this into a brown eye joke, Ronin or whoever...lol.



Heh, brown eye.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> GOSH dammit. She knows me too well.
> 
> Without saying ANYTHING about that though, I could say "Gripping your pillow tight." and make the successful double entendre. And I just did.



**sings**
Exiiit liight
Eeeenter niiiight
Taaaake my haaaand
Off to Never Never Land.

:blush:

Sorry... Couldn't help it.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 21, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> **sings**
> Exiiit liight
> Eeeenter niiiight
> Taaaake my haaaand
> ...



Second star to the right and straight on 'til morning.

That's right. I took it from metallica to a disney fairy-boy in green tights. Deal with it.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 21, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Second star to the right and straight on 'til morning.
> 
> That's right. I took it from metallica to a disney fairy-boy in green tights. Deal with it.



Um.... So, I went beyond Meallica, and passed Disney with some 90's Blues Travelers John Popper(BHM then)

_no matter how much Peter loved her, what made the Pan refuse to grow, was that the Hook brings you back_


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 21, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Second star to the right and straight on 'til morning.
> 
> That's right. I took it from metallica to a disney fairy-boy in green tights. Deal with it.



The second star to the right
Shines in the night for you
To tell you that the dreams you plan
Really can come true 

Tisk tisk... ruining my Metallica like that 

ETA: Reppage your way, Mishty :happy:


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 3, 2010)

It's all about the soft blubber for me!! I adore all over flabby softness :eat2:


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Nov 5, 2010)

mmm muscle chub. Ex-linebackers are so yummy. :eat2:


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre (Jul 25, 2011)

kinkykitten said:


> It's all about the soft blubber for me!! I adore all over flabby softness :eat2:



That's exactly what I like - total agreement!


----------



## MrBob (Jul 25, 2011)

I guess I'm halfway between the two as I've still maintained quite a bit of muscle from my rugby days (It's just had a few layers of insulation added to it.) I do have really strong legs and big arms and shoulders but everything is well covered. Bellyoverhang, double chin...though like Henry VIII I do have tremendous calves.


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 26, 2011)

It's really hard to say, because we may all have a different pic in our head when we say musclechub versus chub. Google musclechub, and see all the images that come up. I googled it a half hour ago, and am still conducting research.


----------



## MrBob (Jul 26, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> It's really hard to say, because we may all have a different pic in our head when we say musclechub versus chub. Google musclechub, and see all the images that come up. I googled it a half hour ago, and am still conducting research.



Have you drawn ony conclusions from this research?


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 27, 2011)

MrBob said:


> Have you drawn ony conclusions from this research?



24 hours and 4 dead batteries later, I conclude they're all delicious...


----------

